# Best Margin Loan Variable Interest Rates



## TPI (25 September 2013)

Hi, 

For those here with margin loans, what is the lowest margin loan variable interest rate you are getting at the moment?

NAB are offering 6.65% (a 1% discount off their standard rate of 7.65%) to re-finance over to them for loans <250k, and as low as 6.15% for loans >1.0M.

https://nabtrade.com.au/products-and...Margin+Lending

Anyone achieving a rate lower than this?

Thanks!


----------

